# Residential estimating.



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

While there are several good software packages on the market that make commercial estimating a lot easier, there doesn't seem to be any good stuff for residential. Would anyone care to offer your method of residential estimating for new work and/or old work?


----------



## Happer (May 5, 2005)

normally I would, but I guess I am a DIY person


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I am curious as well Marc. I know you and I have similar methods and I also like to hear other's ways of doing things.


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

Oops! I posted this response to the wrong thread earlier.

Here's the re-fire:

Mike and Pete,

I haven't found a "formula" for remod work that works well (for me or for the customer.) If the job is simply adding outlets/switches/lights to an existing circuit, I sometimes use $30 per "hole" (each gang or box) as a rule of thumb. Keep in mind that this part of NC is notoriously "low-wage" so the same work in the western part of my state would be more. 

Most of the time, I visit the job, look it over, determine what is needed and bid it accordingly using Kentucky Windage and experience to calculate labor, material and a reasonable profit. I don't do "line item" quotes either, but I do spell out what my estimate includes and leave myself an "out" if we encounter anything unexpected inside the walls, etc.

For new home construction (custom pre-sold, I don't do spec houses), most builders in this area prefer a sq ft price. I usually figure around $1.45 per sq ft (heated) which does not include fixtures and bulbs. It does include a 200 amp serivce, two ceiling fans, two phone jacks wired with CAT5E, and two cable outlets. Additional jacks and fans are $50 each, a 400 amp service is more, and if the panel and meterback are more than 5 feet apart there is an extra charge, anything outside the footprint of the foundation (water pumps, pool equip, postlights or landscape lighting) is extra. The only draw back to this method is you tend to make next to nothing on a small house, since a 1400 sq ft house and 4100 sq ft house both have kitchens, WHs, bath circuits, arc fault BR circuits, a laundry room, etc, etc.

I am also interested in how my fellow electricians are figuring this sort of thing. If there is a simpler soultion that is both competitive and profitable, I would surely love to try it out here.

By the way, I LOVE the CT forums. Some very helpful and knowledgable folks here. I wish I'd found this place long ago.


----------



## Romex Racer (Mar 5, 2005)

*Remodel Prices*

I have created a detailed spreadsheet for my residential remodel wiring. I'm an electrical contractor in Los Angeles where $50-$75 per box is the going rate. I charge around $62 per box, $100 for recessed cans...

Due to massive traffic gridlock, there's only 6 productive hours in a day, I have liability and workers comp insurance. There are russians working out of their trunk who'll low ball, but these prices are what real electricians charge.


----------



## louis bugaj (Jun 11, 2005)

Romex Racer said:


> I have created a detailed spreadsheet for my residential remodel wiring. I'm an electrical contractor in Los Angeles where $50-$75 per box is the going rate. I charge around $62 per box, $100 for recessed cans...
> 
> Due to massive traffic gridlock, there's only 6 productive hours in a day, I have liability and workers comp insurance. There are russians working out of their trunk who'll low ball, but these prices are what real electricians charge.


How about panel upgrade and rewiring an old houses?
Louis


----------



## louis bugaj (Jun 11, 2005)

Atricaudatus said:


> Oops! I posted this response to the wrong thread earlier.
> 
> Here's the re-fire:
> 
> ...


What kind of wording you used for your "OUT"?


----------

